# System freezes



## developer11 (Dec 4, 2017)

So, I've updated both server and desktop, and SEE random freezes on both of them.

It's completely randomness, once it'll freeze at boottime, other time when entering/executing commands, when running programs (like mc)..... its out-of-sudden.

Whats wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

Random crashes usually indicates bad memory.


----------



## developer11 (Dec 4, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Random crashes usually indicates bad memory.


you mean hardware failure?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes. Bad memory, bad sectors, that sort of thing. Especially when things suddenly randomly crash or freeze it's likely a hardware issue.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 4, 2017)

Maybe OP is overclocking.
Or he uses second source RAM modules that are built from unbranded chips that are actually rejects from first source manufacturers, and then sold as expensive "high performance RAMS" with cool looking but useless colored cooling.


----------



## developer11 (Dec 4, 2017)

Snurg said:


> Maybe OP is overclocking.
> Or he uses second source RAM modules that are built from unbranded chips that are actually rejects from first source manufacturers, and then sold as expensive "high performance RAMS" with cool looking but useless colored cooling.


None of this in fact....
In server (https://www.hpe.com/pl/en/product-c...e-proliant-dl385-gen10-server.1010268408.html) I use SanDisk ECC RAM 64GB.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 4, 2017)

umm SanDisk? for real?
Didn't know that SanDisk produces server RAM. But I know that SanDisk is one of the much counterfeited brands in Shenzhen.

Do you know that there exist counterfeit DRAM modules for more than a quarter of a century that have, instead of the additional memory chip for ECC/parity data storage, a logic gate that always gives the correct parity no matter what crap data the reject chips on the counterfeit module put out?

If in the computer's BIOS the ECC/parity detection is not turned off, then I'd really be curious to see detail photos of these memory modules.
There is no low percentage of counterfeit stuff around, and your case smells like it could be one.


----------



## trev (Dec 4, 2017)

There was a 2015 partnership between HP and SanDisk to produce SCM (server class memory) using resistive memory technology. May be related...


----------



## developer11 (Dec 5, 2017)

trev said:


> There was a 2015 partnership between HP and SanDisk to produce SCM (server class memory) using resistive memory technology. May be related...


And thats when I bought this server.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 5, 2017)

The mentioned SanDisk/HP partnership apparently hasn't yet yielded products. I could find nothing except this vaporish announcement.
Even if these memories would exist, they won't last long. And I also was unable to find any SCM data sheet from SanDisk.

I'd really be curious to see photos of that memory. 

But as you do say nothing about parity errors, please also think about a bad PS, for example.


----------



## developer11 (Dec 11, 2017)

OK. RAM issue fixed. Turned out that the RAM controller was faulty. RAM itself was/is OK.


----------

